# Welche Software wird benötigt



## mitchih (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anlage mit Indramat Achsen. 

Da ich mich damit nur bedingt auskenne hier mal ein paar Fragen.

Ich habe die Software Indra Works (Einfach als Standard Version)

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Die Anlage wurde umgebaut. Der Gleichlauf von 2 Indramat Achsen wurde von der Fm357 auf den Indramat umgelegt. Die beiden Antriebe kommunizieren über den Sercos Bus. 

Auf dem Master Antrieb läuft nach meinem Kenntnisstand jetzt ein PLC Programm welches den Gleichlauf regelt. 

Wenn ich nun eine Störung bekomme, so sagt mir meine Software immer SPS Fehler No. 2 (F2012) wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann stehen die Achsen schief. 

Leider bekomme ich keine weiteren Infos zu dem Fehler und ich habe keinerlei Unterlagen. Das ganze wurde von Rexroth in Betrieb genommen. 

Muss ich evtl eine zusätzliche Software haben???

Wo bekomme ich sonst unterlagen ?? Auf der HP von Rexroth findet man nicht gerade viel.


Wäre nicht schlecht wenn mir jemand mal ein paar Tips geben könnte. 

P.S. die Ursache für den Gleichlauffehler habe ich inzwischen gefunden.


----------



## Martin L. (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo mitchih,

wenn du mit IndraWorks arbeitest, kannst du schön Online,
den Achszustand dir anschauen, es wird auch ein Fehlerprtokoll
erstellt und ein Historie-File.


----------



## mitchih (19 Mai 2010)

*Logbuch ist bekannt*

Hallo,

das Logbuch der Achse ist soweit bekannt ebenfalls der Status usw..

Jedoch fehlen mir eben die Funktionen der PLC und die Doku dazu. Ich möchte z.B. die Achsen einzeln fahren können um sie wieder auszurichten, das macht der Antrieb ja nicht da er auf Störung ist. Aber ne möglichkeit gibt es bestimmt.


----------



## Martin L. (19 Mai 2010)

Hallo mitchih,

wenn der Antrieb auf Störung ist, läßt sich mit IndraWorks einfach der
Fehler lokalisieren und die Störung quittieren!

Mit IndraWorks kannst du die Achsen auch auf Position oder per
Handbetrieb verfahren.


----------



## mitchih (19 Mai 2010)

Martin L. schrieb:


> Hallo mitchih,
> 
> wenn der Antrieb auf Störung ist, läßt sich mit IndraWorks einfach der
> Fehler lokalisieren und die Störung quittieren!
> ...




Hallo,

leider ist es nicht so einfach. 

Es kommt der Fehler F2012 der lässt sich nicht quittieren und der Antrieb lässt sich nicht bewegen.

Außerdem steht dann beim Fehler "SPS Fehler No. 2"  und in der Hilfe sehen sie im PLC Programm nach. Aber da komme ich eben nicht hin, das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Martin L. (20 Mai 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider ist es nicht so einfach.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo mitchih,

lös doch das Problem, dass der Fehler F2012 dir mitteilt, danach ist der Servoregler auch wieder betriebsbereit.
Mit einem Rechtsklick in IndraWorks gibt es auch eine aussagefähige Fehlermeldung. Logisch erst nach Fehlerlöschung ist auch der Servoregler wieder betriebsbereit!


----------



## mitchih (20 Mai 2010)

Das ist doch eben genau mein Problem:

Da hilft kein rechtsklick oder sonstwas.

Die Achsen stehen Schief, somit gehen beide Regler Sowohl Master als auch Slave auf Störung und können nicht mehr verfahren werden.

Außerdem suche ich ja eigentlich auch noch der passenden Software um die PLC zu programmieren, dann würde ich halt ein bit setzen was den Synchronlaufüberwachung abschaltet.


----------



## Martin L. (22 Mai 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Das ist doch eben genau mein Problem:
> 
> Da hilft kein rechtsklick oder sonstwas.
> 
> ...



Hallo mitchih,

Einfach die Reglerfreigabe (Hardware-Kontakt) von beiden Achsen wegnehmen, nun kannst du jede Achse einzeln ohne übergeordneten Einfluß der SPS mit IndraWorks verfahren!!

Außerdem sagt dir die Fehlermeldung F2012 doch etwas, lös es!
Wünsch dir noch Frohe Pfingsten.


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2010)

Ist in einem deiner Servos eine MLD (SPS auf Basis Codesys integriert)? Diese kannst du normalerweise mit Indraworks, dazu ist dann ein unterverzeichnis MLD im Projekt vorhanden.

PS: Ich wollte gerade ein altes Prijekt öffnen, geht aber nicht mehr, da eine neue Indraworks-Version auf meinen Laptop mußte und da wieder das ganze alte Zeugs nicht funzt. 

Auf Grund der megameschissenen (Verzeihung, das muß mal sein) Software und des ganzen Chaos auf dem Laptop haben wir uns entschlossen, die Indradrive komplett aus dem Progeramm zu hauen und in Zukunft andere Servos einzusetzen. Ich fand die Servos und die Möglichkeiten der Teile immer gut, aber Software und Abwärtskompatibilität derselben ist das Letzte, dafür kann man sich bei den Jungs von Bosch-Rexroth nur bedanken. Nach zwei drei Jahren, bist du nicht oder nur noch unter äußersten Anstregungen in der Lage an eine Maschine und deren Software zu Wartungszwecken ranzukommen, das kann nur ein Witz sein.

Nachtrag: Immerhin, nach einer Versionsumschaltung (Da wird tatsächlich die alte Version aktiviert und alles mögliche nachregistriert) geht das alte Projekt wieder, aber wie lange wollen die das durchhalten und wie viele Versionen muß man gleichzeitig auf seinem Rechner halten? Wenn's Römer wären, würde ich sagen "Die Spinnen, die Römer!", aber so? Nach wie vor kann man kaum Offline vernünftig arbeiten, das ist totaler Vollschrott, aber die finden ihr Konzept so megagut, daß sie einem nicht mal zuhören, wenn man das kritisiert, denn so ist das schon sein ihren Anfangszeiten.


----------

